# Bios Extracting



## ir_cow (Sep 21, 2008)

so i have a older Powercolor 1950xt i was going to flash to a V7350 but the fact i can't extract the bios does that mean i can't rewrite it too? is there any harm in trying or do you think it would get stuck half way?


any thoughts?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 21, 2008)

Get GPU-Z, the little memory chip icon w/green arrow next to the ATI logo will backup your GPU bios for ya...then go into the ATI section and use thread searching for bios flashing using ATI flashing utilities.

I've been recently flashing my x1950xtx for modified fan speeds...shouldn't be an issue for you to do similar with clocks, one or two voltage settings and fan speeds.


----------



## ir_cow (Sep 21, 2008)

thats the problem cpu-z won't let me, i just get an error.

edit: gpu-z


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Get GPU-Z, the little memory chip icon w/green arrow next to the ATI logo will backup your GPU bios for ya...then go into the ATI section and use thread searching for bios flashing using ATI flashing utilities.
> 
> I've been recently flashing my x1950xtx for modified fan speeds...shouldn't be an issue for you to do similar with clocks, one or two voltage settings and fan speeds.



Looks like the OP is trying to flash to a fireGL card!

@ op it can be done with a flash but you will never be able to get it to identify as such. I have heard of success stories with its CAD and rendering bennifits, but if you srent doing either of those, then dont bother.

Assuming you know this but a FireGL is not as good in gaming as the stock card is. If its for resale, take what I said as a warning.....if a customer checks it will still read in any app as the X19xx card it started as.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 21, 2008)

what kind of error? and I am assuming you mean GPU-z...

Well you can make a bootable floppy or cd with the ati flasher utility and backup your bios...I prefer USB drive for bootable flashing device tho. If you have a spare one, go into my GTX 260/280 thread (my sig), and near the bottom is a link for making a USB drive a bootable drive. It works great for vid cards and motherboards for bios flashing, and anything you need to get done in a DOS environment.


----------



## ir_cow (Sep 21, 2008)

this is for my own use since i'v been using the softmod for a year or so but the patchscipts always come months later.


anyways i heard you can use the Firegl bios and it would work find but using the cards bios and changing the ids won't work..err so i hear.

but back to my question if i can't extract the bios in gpu-z than is the bios none flashable?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2008)

I say try DOS as well, no messing it up there.


----------



## ir_cow (Sep 21, 2008)

okay thanks, i'll report back in a day or so as i have to switch back to my 1950 (been using the 4850 since launch)


----------



## ir_cow (Sep 22, 2008)

its telling me "bios reading is not supported on this device"

any ideas?


----------

